# RIP Owen - 1/31/2008 - 5/14/2020



## marcriddle (May 16, 2020)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Owen.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. He was beautiful.
Jules


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Such a handsome boy. We understand your loss. I am so sorry.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a sweet and soulful face. I am so very sad for you and your family.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's so sad when we lose our fur buddies. I was sorry to read about Owen. He looked very sweet.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Run free lovely owen! I'm sorry for you loss ):


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Owen. Would you like me to add him to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks like a fine pup, he lead a long and happy life, that shows in his face! The pain of his loss in time will lessen, then you will slowly move to remembering all the fine times you had with this guy! The memories will never leave you!

I am very sorry for your loss, it is the price we all pay for having such loving creatures in our lives...it is a very high price, but they are so very worth it!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

What a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

He lived a full life and was obviously loved! Unfortunately, the price we all pay for having these wonderful creatures is that we have to lose them, and work through the associated pain from the loss or our best friend.

In time you will start to work through the loss and begin to focus on all the great memories you have of this pup. Those will never leave you, and as such, your dog is not really gone, he is alive in your mind forever!


----------

